# Need Padded shorts/liner suggestions or more...



## Blinkinbanana (Jun 30, 2013)

I've been riding some city miles recently but after about 10mi I go numb. One thing I noticed is that my seat sits a little high in the taint region and seat adjustment doesn't seem to help. So I purchased a hollow seat from eBay, which I'm still waiting on but hope it helps the issue.

I'm guessing it would be best to get padded shorts for my longer rides but I'm not sure what to look for really. Or where to look other than local shops with piss poor selection.
Thanks


----------



## Blinkinbanana (Jun 30, 2013)

Pearl Izumi attack shorts looks like a winner. Anything else I could look at?


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

I just buy the Pearl Izumi '3D chamois' liners, padded underwear. Just wear them under anything with flat seams. I bought 3 so have a fresh liner every day on a MTB trip. Best padding of anything I've tried. $25-40.


----------



## Blinkinbanana (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm going to REI tonight. Ill try to compare the two. I honestly go numb, and a seat adjustment hasn't helped.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

Any Specialized shops near you? Some have an Ass-o-Meter (seriously!) that you sit on that measures the width of your butt bones. Might be worth a try. If your bones aren't supporting most of the weight you will likely get numb.

So if your seat has a cut out or not, the solution might be a slightly wider or more narrow seat.


----------



## Blinkinbanana (Jun 30, 2013)

fgiraffe said:


> Any Specialized shops near you? Some have an Ass-o-Meter (seriously!) that you sit on that measures the width of your butt bones. Might be worth a try. If your bones aren't supporting most of the weight you will likely get numb.
> 
> So if your seat has a cut out or not, the solution might be a slightly wider or more narrow seat.


Only ass O meter at my local specialized shop is the bike tech who will talk to most any woman...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Blinkinbanana said:


> Pearl Izumi attack shorts looks like a winner. Anything else I could look at?


I think those are a solid choice for a mid-level priced short. The padding is not overly thick and is probably a good choice for a first pair.

Sugoi are my favorites. The RS for plain lycra and the Gustov for baggies.


----------



## Blinkinbanana (Jun 30, 2013)

I bought the attack short this weekend. Looking forward to trying them out on a long ride Tuesday. 

I also bought a pair of REI brand baggy shorts w/ padded inside. They looked nice light weight and ok padding. I'm surprised how large the waist is vs the pant leg/hip area. I had a hard time keeping the pants on, meanwhile the hip width kept interfering with my legs while I pedalled. Little upset as I thought they'd be a good second pair of shorts with zippered pockets.


----------



## TonyB. (Jul 27, 2009)

Most important part is a saddle that fits the width of your sit bones properly. I've found that the padded shorts help more with general comfort over longer rides and that they wont prevent numbness caused by a poor-fitting saddle.

That said, I have found that the "Zoic" brand padded shorts fit the bill nicely. I've had other brands (like Fox and Pearl Izumi) and I like the Zoic better. Here is a link to the ladies version; Zoic Women's Posh Short | Zoic | Brand | www.PricePoint.com


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Though good shorts will help if you go numb after 10 miles, it might not be because of lack of padding (in fact too much padding can cause this as the padding can push into your soft tissues).

A saddle that allows you to rest on your sit bones, not the taint can keep the blood flowing to your nether regions. The saddle with a groove that you're getting might help (if it fits you). I found a blog post that gives a pretty good explanation and directions to find a saddle that matches your needs: The Four and a Half Rules of Saddle Selection - DirtBaggies

Bike fit can also be an issue, if your weight is not distributed to your butt AND hands AND feet then numbness is likely in one of these extremities. There's lots on information out there regarding bike fit, but getting an in person 2nd opinion (perhaps from an experienced bike shop) can really help.

I hope you manage to fix this.


----------



## Blinkinbanana (Jun 30, 2013)

Attack shorts were lots of help. More modern seat and I should be golden.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

I've worn padded liners that come with baggies from Fox, Zoic and Jett, and they all suck.

I now run Pearl Izumi Elite's under a pair of baggies. Yeah, they're expensive at about $100/pair, but once you try on a pair of high-end liners, you know exactly that you're getting your moneys worth (at least in my opinion). I hate when my PI liners are dirty. The others are almost worthless.


----------

